# Bees LOVE Vitex



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

The vitex are blooming a little later than normal in SW OK. A friend let me dig up 20 last year and 25 this year...most are doing well but will be another year or two before they will be helpful. Your blooms look great!


----------



## mountainbeek (Oct 5, 2013)

thenance007 said:


> Here are my bees working my small (6 ft.) Vitex shrubs this afternoon. The shrubs grow very quickly, are pretty, and the bees love them.
> 
> http://youtu.be/i5XuPsZstCQ


Yes, they liked it so much that they decided to move in. This is from late October.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

_Vitex negundo _var._ incisa_ is even easier than the variety in your photo. I got my start of it from seed purchased from Frank C. Pellet, of Pellet Gardens. It sprouts, can quickly grow to about two feet tall, starts blooming, continues growing and blooming until first frost, usually gets six feet tall the first season. Mine have grown to about twelve feet, so far. Then, in subsequent seasons, they begin blooming in late May - early June and keep going until first frost.

It seems to do best when I water enough to keep its soil moist, but fortunately can "survive" extended drought.

The more common varieties of Vitex are also found in landscaping, here in Tucson, fortunately the bees seem to appreciate them all.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

mountainbeek said:


> Yes, they liked it so much that they decided to move in. This is from late October.


Wow! That is way cool!


----------

